# Calling Home



## CARE (Jan 11, 2010)

Support a good cause when calling home

Make *Free international calls from your mobile or landline to over 60 destinations including mobiles in certain countries eg. India, Australia, UK etc. Support The C.A.R.E project and help us assit the less fortunate.If you are an expat living in South Africa and would like to give back to your community as well as take advantage of Free pinless international calls, please try our service.

DIAL 0105904444 or 0879404444 from your mobile or landline 
DIAL your destination in the international format
eg.UK dial 0044207123456



The C.A.R.E Project is a non profit organisation setup to promote social developement and is involved in assisting the less fortunate through feeding schemes,homeless re-location programs,orphange assistance through funding and mentoring, as well as other social developement projects .


All profits used to fund our projects. 

*Calls from your mobile and landline will be charges at local call rates. Mobile calls to our access number will vary depending on your package with your service provider around R1.75 - R2.80 during peak periods and R0.95 - R1.30 off peak. Calls from your Telkom line will be charged at R0.70 per minute during peak periods (7am to 8pm) and R0.45 off peak.


----------

